# Blue crabs in Navarre



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Any decent spots in Navarre to catch some blue crabs. Have some family coming in town and they want to go. Going to be hand lining 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ive put traps out in front of the bathrooms/pavilion at Navarre park numerous times. Its very grassy and has always produced for me.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Simonj31 said:


> Ive put traps out in front of the bathrooms/pavilion at Navarre park numerous times. Its very grassy and has always produced for me.




Thanks boss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Simonj31 said:


> Ive put traps out in front of the bathrooms/pavilion at Navarre park numerous times. Its very grassy and has always produced for me.




Left at the stop sign once over the bridge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Saltlife Newb said:


> Left at the stop sign once over the bridge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Left at the light at the end of the bridge. Then on your left right before East River Smokehouse. I have NOT put traps there yet this year. But I just pulled these out of my traps near Hurlburt yesterday. Plenty of em around in the sound right now.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Simonj31 said:


> Yes. Left at the light at the end of the bridge. Then on your left right before East River Smokehouse. I have NOT put traps there yet this year. But I just pulled these out of my traps near Hurlburt yesterday. Plenty of em around in the sound right now.




Got cha. Those look nice. You soak your traps over night?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

24 hours on these.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Simonj31 said:


> 24 hours on these.




I be afraid some one is going to steal them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ya that's an issue I haven't ran into yet. Im sure Im due.


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Simonj31 said:


> Yes. Left at the light at the end of the bridge. Then on your left right before East River Smokehouse. I have NOT put traps there yet this year. But I just pulled these out of my traps near Hurlburt yesterday. Plenty of em around in the sound right now.


 Wow, never caught them all cooked up like that!


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Fishing Grandpa said:


> Simonj31 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Left at the light at the end of the bridge. Then on your left right before East River Smokehouse. I have NOT put traps there yet this year. But I just pulled these out of my traps near Hurlburt yesterday. Plenty of emaround in the sound right now.
> ...


That’s why it’s my secret spot! lol


----------

